# So much for small male spideys



## trogdor1988 (Mar 16, 2009)

Dont let anyone tell you male tarantulas mature at a small size. Here is my mature male Phlogius pseudocrassipes, at 140mm he is a BIG male spider.. big sook though lol.



















Cheers
Steve


----------



## porkosta (Mar 16, 2009)

whoa check out the size of that thing...... not really worried about spiders but I wouldn't be holding that... lol
I own a scorpion but that draw the line for me.... have enough spiders in the yard.

Great pics.... I like the gray and black colour pattern


----------



## trogdor1988 (Mar 16, 2009)

He also has pink that you can kinda see around his head in the photo's. looks much nicer in real life though, and why wouldnt ya hold him? lol this one is a wuss all the others would have gone to bite this one just lay there on my hand.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 16, 2009)

Great looking spider, never been into T's, found a few wild ones both in Oz and OS but thats as far as my knowledge goes with them. Whats temps do they prefer?


----------



## trogdor1988 (Mar 16, 2009)

around 27 is a good temp, they can stand it higher or lower but.


----------



## thals (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice specimen you have there and a good size at that, jealous lol 8)


----------



## kakariki (Mar 16, 2009)

What a beautiful T!!! I have some young nebos atm & some sarinas on order with hornet but I might just add a couple of these ! Cheers for sharing...


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 16, 2009)

have been looking at getting one, were is a good place 2 buy one in nsw, do i need a licence?


----------



## trogdor1988 (Mar 16, 2009)

I already got 10 sarinas off hornet and two from horizons last batch. Btw kakariki its only mature males that go this colour, female pseudo's go a blue colour i believe. Cheers guys.


----------



## andyscott (Mar 16, 2009)

> at 140mm he is a BIG male spider.. big sook though lol.


 
A big sook though,
Well as long as he is sooking away from me, all is good.
I will stick to all the friendly Huntsmans around my place . 

It is an impressive animal though.
Cheers Andy.


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 16, 2009)

Did you read the story in Scales and Tails latest magazine about the turantula? That was funny :lol: a laugh and a good read. Sounds like something I would do. I am not a spider person.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Mar 16, 2009)

Cheers guys, and no mysnakesau i didnt read it, who was the story written by? I havent seen the latest mag out yet.


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 16, 2009)

The story was written by Kris J Parker. Page 45 called "Hair raising experience". I won't tell you about it and spoil it.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Mar 16, 2009)

ahh its ok, i know kris ill ask him on msn lol.


----------



## porkosta (Mar 16, 2009)

trogdor1988 said:


> He also has pink that you can kinda see around his head in the photo's. looks much nicer in real life though, and why wouldnt ya hold him? lol this one is a wuss all the others would have gone to bite this one just lay there on my hand.


 
Yeah I can sorta see the pink. Its ok I'll let you keep hold of him, not a fan of spiders as much anymore. I used to hold anything that moved, but then I grew out of it.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice and big, great job!!!


----------



## trogdor1988 (Mar 16, 2009)

Cheers guys, its just a shame its a male and males die within about a year of maturing, so either i need a female to breed him with or i need to swap him for a big female, he's a gorgeous spider though its a real shame.


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 16, 2009)

Lol, you used gorgeous and spider in the same sentence !!


----------



## trogdor1988 (Mar 16, 2009)

cause its true, :lol:


----------



## Lewy (Mar 16, 2009)

Gday trogdor 

I don't know anything about spiders and will have to admit that I'm **** scared of them lol. I just got a question are tarantulas venomous and Have you ever been bitten ???? might be a silly thing to ask but Id like to no 

P.S he dose look cool though

Cheers Lewy


----------



## trogdor1988 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes there venomous, but no i've never been bitten.. amazingly lol. There nearly always agro about something. There venom isn't that strong though so unless your allergic you "should" be fine, most people just get sick, feelings of nausea, hot and cold shakes, ive heard of peeing blood to.


----------



## Lewy (Mar 16, 2009)

trogdor1988 said:


> Yes there venomous, but no i've never been bitten.. amazingly lol. There nearly always agro about something. There venom isn't that strong though so unless your allergic you "should" be fine, most people just get sick, feelings of nausea, hot and cold shakes, ive heard of peeing blood to.


 


Ok cool thanks for that


----------



## mebebrian (Mar 16, 2009)

Your freakin insane i tell ya! That thing is a monster! I got lizards, snakes and scorps but you can keep your damn spiders!

Though i must admit it is a fine looking example.
But Creepy as hell!...


----------



## daniel1234 (Mar 16, 2009)

mebebrian said:


> Your freakin insane i tell ya! That thing is a monster! I got lizards, snakes and scorps but you can keep your damn spiders!
> 
> Though i must admit it is a fine looking example.
> But Creepy as hell!...


 
How true.
At what point do you realise you have a sooky spider that can be handled?
Will he live longer if you breed him?


----------



## trogdor1988 (Mar 16, 2009)

Well.. you dont really lol, spiders are funny they arent like scorpions or anything they will bite you even if they think your the ground underneath em. Its just since he turned into a male he hasnt been rearing up and hissing so he is now a sook lol. No he wont live longer if i breed him though, im just hoping to get a chance to breed him before he dies so then atleast his life wasnt wasted and he didnt get to produce a couple hundred offspring.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 16, 2009)

He turned into a male? Ummm, they change gender?

A friend of mine had a couple but everytime he got one it would fall off something and die from the injuries. They guy he bought them off told him that if it happened again to place him into a small tub of water for 24 hours because it helps the healing process. Have any idea if there's any truth to this? I found it a little hard to believe.

Oh and also, I don't mind spiders but theres no way I would ever handle one like that.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Mar 16, 2009)

No not changed gender, it was sold to me as a female but the bloke lied and it was actually an immature male. Now he is mature its quite easy to tell, and you shouldnt have the spiders out where they can fall, there abdomen is like an egg it will squish, and there body is run like a hydraulic, if there is a leak they will bleed to death so no water will do nothing to help.


----------



## Noongato (Mar 16, 2009)

Aww! Its sooo cute!!!! Reckon i can pump my little sling with steroids or something?


----------



## trogdor1988 (Mar 16, 2009)

Not really lol, you dont want it growing to quick or it really diminishes there lifespan, you can feed it more and give it heat when its cooler and it will grow quick but powerfeeding cuts there lifespan down.


----------



## Noongato (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh damn, i can never win. Haha
How long roughly do they take to grow to that size?


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah I thought as much. Good luck with him and I hope he lives long enough to have thousands of babies. Glad you aren't anywhere near me!


----------



## trogdor1988 (Mar 16, 2009)

I think you said yours was a sp black right? Well if it is then its prob only a few months old, so around 4 years. Maybe more maybe less, depends on feeding and humidity and heat and alot of other factors.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Mar 16, 2009)

akarsha said:


> Yeah I thought as much. Good luck with him and I hope he lives long enough to have thousands of babies. Glad you aren't anywhere near me!


 
naww thanks lol :lol:


----------

